# kitbag problems



## rp131336 (Oct 17, 2011)

hi, i have an 11 year old daughter who has recently been diagnosed with type 1! its all a bit scary and im really confused with all the equipment we have been given. she has been given a little bag to put it all in but she is conscience of everything at the moment and the fact its all grown up and alien isnt helping. she obviously needs to take her equipment to school but does anyone have any advice on how to encourage her to take it? is there any other options i can buy for her? and has anybody else had these issues, is this normal???

thank u xxx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum  How about getting her a pencil case in her favourite colours or with her favourite character on? There's no reason she has to use the 'official' ket bag


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi rp. Welcome. 

What equipment does she take ?

We all use a variety of different bags, wallets and cases for gear, so as Northerner says, there's no prescribed means. Just find something that keeps it all safe and convenient and looks inconspicuous.

Rob


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Sorry about your daughters diagnosis- my daughter was also 11 when she was diagnosed last year. It is a very tricky time for them anyway and to be diagnosed with diabeties when all they want to do is be the same as evwryone else is doubly hard.But yes, many of us have had these issues and it is 'normal'
Kit bags- my daughter has used a large pencil case and currently uses a large make up bag - you dont need a huge bag as you dont need a huge supply of stuff at school (she keeps glucose tabs and a cereal bar in her blazer pocket for easy access) As far as getting her to take it to school at all - if she resists then that is a different issue to which there is no easy answer Please feel free to PM me for a chat about it or anything elsexif you want.
Hang in there ((hug))


----------



## Nyadach (Oct 17, 2011)

Thinking back to my school days *shudder making me feel old* always used to stash my Pen (in one of those Novo soft wallet things) in jacket pocket and meter in a rucksac side pouch thing along.

These days though, space is always a premium for me and meters are a lot smaller (but not small enough!), and find the little Accu-Chek case a fairly handy lil size to just squeeze a bar of Lucozade tabs or similar into it along with its holder for strips and lancets. Although the softness of the case the Optium-Plus has while also holding all the same kit, is much easier to stash in a pocket as it's not as rigid as the Accu-Chek case. Think mostly as the strips come as a flat snap off sheet unlike the plastic barrel used by the Accu-Chek which helps loads. Still use the Novo wallets instead of the annoying hard cases, although when really pressed for space just clip in the pen on it's own with a few spare needs in a pocket.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi sorry to hear about dauughter. Sounds like she is a bit like me (doesnt want to conform).  Nobody knew i was T1 when i was younger if they didnt need to know (have been since 3). Any bag will do let her choose a wild one.   Good luck.


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 18, 2011)

graham is 7 and he has a big box with everything in his class and i keep everything up to date and is not embarassed at all


----------



## Tina63 (Oct 19, 2011)

My son was 15 at diagnosis so mega self conscious.  We got a very handy Simpsons pencil case from WHSmiths with 2 separate compartements, so pens, needles and dextrose tablets in one bit, monitor in the other side.  Works a treat and just looks like an ordinary pencil case to anyone seeing his bag open.


----------

